# Better backpack sprayer?



## Sid Post (Jul 18, 2022)

I need to get a really good backpack sprayer. I need something that will support powders in addition to normal herbicides. I'm thinking Smith NL-400 but, I'm open to other suggestions.

Also, thoughts regarding powered backpack sprayers? I'm wondering about something battery powered with a 'standard' battery that can be found at Lowes/Home Depot with the battery powered tools.

I have >1K feet of gravel driveway to maintain and will be planting a few hundred trees in December and, I have thousands of feet of pipe fence along the road and other fencing to de-weed.

This will complement a tractor 3-pt sprayer for jobs where that is simply OVERKILL.

TIA,
Sid


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 18, 2022)

Sid Post said:


> I need to get a really good backpack sprayer. I need something that will support powders in addition to normal herbicides. I'm thinking Smith NL-400 but, I'm open to other suggestions.
> 
> Also, thoughts regarding powered backpack sprayers? I'm wondering about something battery powered with a 'standard' battery that can be found at Lowes/Home Depot with the battery powered tools.
> 
> ...


I don't spray anything toxic/non-organic certified.

But I have a Stihl BR400 > 25 years now I converted to a sprayer w/stihl parts.

It's been great as a blower and sprayer, about 0 problems.


----------



## ATH (Jul 18, 2022)

I don't have one...but supposedly, the top of the line backpack sprayers are Birchmeier.

I have 2 Field King backpack sprayers. They haven't given me any problems - probably better than 40 tanks through each. One is a manual pump, the other is battery powered. I like the manual one better because it is lighter and has a more comfortable harness (not sure why the put a whimpier harness on the battery one). Unfortunately, the battery isn't compatible with any other power tool batteries. The good news, however, is that it lasts a whole day. I bought a second battery, but have never needed it during the same day.


----------



## ATpro (Jul 18, 2022)

I have a Chapin 4-gallon 20 v that has been real good. Uses 20 v Black & Decker battery's so you can buy the extended battery's much cheaper. You can buy 2 PACK For Black & Decker 20V 6.0AH for $38 bucks.


----------



## Karrl (Jul 19, 2022)

Stihl SG 20 works every season for me. The only maintenance is an o ring every year or two and keeping the lines clean. Negative is that it’s really not comfortable for long term wear. Maybe the newer ones are more comfortable, mine is ten years old at this point. It’s a warhorse like my 660.


----------



## dboreham (Jul 19, 2022)

I have had numerous backpack sprayers over the years. Home Depot product tends to only last one year. Then I found the Stihl SG20. Those last 3 years*. I've had two. This year I tried to buy another SG20, while touring the local Stihl dealers in search of a new chainsaw. They all shrugged and said they hadn't had them in stock for a while. 

So I bought a DeWalt battery sprayer from the ranch supply store. So far (8 gal gone through it), I really like it. Much nicer harness than the Stihl. Not having to pump seems to be a big benefit for me in terms of back pain. It takes the same batteries I use in power tools. Has controllable pump pressure and is supplied with a vast range of different nozzles. It's twice the price of the SG20 but does come with a battery.

*Obviously they can be fixed, but they're only $139 to buy a new one.


----------



## Sid Post (Jul 19, 2022)

I scored a Chapin with B&D battery from an Amazon warehouse return so, I'm going to give that a try. The Smith NL-400 looks like an attractive option too for a hand pump model with its up to 150PSI for spot treating from a distance.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jul 20, 2022)

If you are doing hand pump, my 4-gal Solo is 20 years old and still spraying


----------



## medic5050 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jacto HD400

Completely serviceable and can be rebuilt. There's a reason why that's what's on the backs of the field sprayers and nursery crews.

At least in my area, anyway.

Also doesn't hurt that they're made right here in Oregon.


----------



## Steve Garrett (Jul 21, 2022)

I grew up in the 70’s watching my father use a Stihl backpack sprayer on our 40 acre farm. It’s still in service today with just some rubber parts replaced as needed. So I also purchased a stihl SG-20 sprayer a few years ago. It’s also serving me well. I’ve also owned a Solo and it was a nice sprayer as well. 
IMHO it’s like a saw or anything else, maintenance is key to long life with any sprayer. Buy a high quality item, and and flush it very well with clean water after every use. Then replace worn parts as needed.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jul 21, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> If you are doing hand pump, my 4-gal Solo is 20 years old and still spraying


I've sprayed acres with my Solo as well. I tried a Chapin but it didn't withstand the test of time, but I converted it to an electric powered sprayer and been having fun with it.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 27, 2022)

medic5050 said:


> Jacto HD400
> 
> Completely serviceable and can be rebuilt. There's a reason why that's what's on the backs of the field sprayers and nursery crews.
> 
> ...



Yes. Jacto are the best hand-pump backpack sprayers. Some other small engine brands use Jacto sprayers with their paint on them. Shindaiwa sprayers were all made by Jactor. The wand and triggers are just decent, however.

The best (by far) engine powered backpack sprayers are made by Maruyama. Their dealers are few and far between.

I've heard good things about the electric powered backpack sprayers, but I've not ever used one.


----------



## Seachaser (Nov 27, 2022)

Whichever one you get,make sure it has a handle on top. I’ve got two. One for pesticides and one for herbicides. One doesn’t have a handle and it’s a pain in the rear.


----------

